# Stuffed Peppers



## tropics (Mar 14, 2018)

Not a lot of pics it is messy LOL
Cut tops off peppers save remove seeds
Mixture is Ground Beef 80/20 white Rice,Tomato soup,1 egg






Add more soup to the top & a few cans to the pot





Bring to a boil then turn it down to simmer 30 minutes
Serve covered with cheese or plain with more soup





Plain is good also I like some white bread for sopping up the sauce





Thanks for looking
Richie


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 14, 2018)

Funny I watched a PBS show with the cajun cook Keven Belton yesterday and he did about the same thing.  I was thinking "man I want to make some!", but my family does not like bell peppers....  

Yours look great!  thanks for sharing


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks Great, Richie!!!:)
Always loved it.---Like.
Mrs Bear now makes "Unstuffed Peppers" with the Peppers chopped up & mixed with the rest of the ingredients.
You just reminded me---We're about due for some!!
*Mrs Bear's Unstuffed Peppers*

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 14, 2018)

Another one of my favorites from my childhood.  I had the sense to learn how to make these from my mom. 


They look delicious!  Wish I was there to share them with you.  Invited, of course.

John


----------



## idahopz (Mar 14, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> ...  I was thinking "man I want to make some!", but my family does not like bell peppers....
> 
> Yours look great!  thanks for sharing



Although everyone is different, my wife also does not like bell peppers (green), but when I use either red or orange peppers (especially the orange because they are sweeter), she actually enjoys them.

Those look excellent, Richie!


----------



## Geebs (Mar 14, 2018)

I think I know what I am going to be having for dinner this week! Those look great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2018)

They look great Richie!
We use poblanos a lot of the time to give them a bit of a kick!
Also try Hot Italian sausage instead of the ground beef.
Just something to play around with!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## tallbm (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks great!
One of my favorite soups is called a Stuffed Bell Pepper Soup.  It's basically all the ingredients done in soup... awesome!!!

I think I have made stuffed bell peppers once in my life and as long as I live in my current area I may not be making them from scratch because Costco sells a take and bake stuffed bell peppers dish that is very very good for being store bought.  That is how I ago about getting my stuffed bell pepper fix now :D  I love the things! but not the mess :)


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 14, 2018)

YEAP!!  Love them stuffed bell peppers!  Good job!


----------



## tropics (Mar 15, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> Funny I watched a PBS show with the cajun cook Keven Belton yesterday and he did about the same thing.  I was thinking "man I want to make some!", but my family does not like bell peppers....
> 
> Yours look great!  thanks for sharing



zippy Try some Cubanelle Peppers or do like Mrs Bears Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 15, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Richie!!!:)
> Always loved it.---Like.
> Mrs Bear now makes "Unstuffed Peppers" with the Peppers chopped up & mixed with the rest of the ingredients.
> You just reminded me---We're about due for some!!
> ...


Bear Thanks for the link also thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 15, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> Another one of my favorites from my childhood.  I had the sense to learn how to make these from my mom.
> 
> 
> They look delicious!  Wish I was there to share them with you.  Invited, of course.
> ...


John Thank I seen your post on the stuffed cabbage I use this filling when I make Galumpkis,if your over this way you are welcome to join us.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 15, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Although everyone is different, my wife also does not like bell peppers (green), but when I use either red or orange peppers (especially the orange because they are sweeter), she actually enjoys them.
> 
> Those look excellent, Richie!


Pete I use to get some Purple Bell peppers they were sweet & never repeated on me.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## petehalsted (Mar 15, 2018)

Like others, my wife doesn't like the bell pepper's either, but still ask me to make this dish every few months. She eats the stuffing and leaves the pepper. I dice up the tops and some onion in the meat mixture and use diced tomatoes instead of soup. 

I made a batch for the Pot Luck at our RV park last year, but accidentally grabbed Mexican diced tomatoes instead of regular. Definitely kicked them up a notch, and I brought home an empty container.


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 15, 2018)

The guy Kevin on TV boiled the pepper shells for 1 minute turned off heat and let sit for 7 minutes...


----------



## tropics (Mar 16, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I think I know what I am going to be having for dinner this week! Those look great!


Geebs Thanks It is a nice easy meal and tasty.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 16, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> They look great Richie!
> We use poblanos a lot of the time to give them a bit of a kick!
> Also try Hot Italian sausage instead of the ground beef.
> Just something to play around with!
> ...


Al Thanks I have used a few different Peppers and I think, the only stuffing I haven't used is Kielbasi 
Thanks for the like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 16, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Looks great!
> One of my favorite soups is called a Stuffed Bell Pepper Soup.  It's basically all the ingredients done in soup... awesome!!!
> 
> I think I have made stuffed bell peppers once in my life and as long as I live in my current area I may not be making them from scratch because Costco sells a take and bake stuffed bell peppers dish that is very very good for being store bought.  That is how I ago about getting my stuffed bell pepper fix now :D  I love the things! but not the mess :)


I hear ya on the mess,if you like the stores go for it.I always make these to my taste,thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 16, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP!!  Love them stuffed bell peppers!  Good job!



yankee Thank you and Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 16, 2018)

petehalsted said:


> Like others, my wife doesn't like the bell pepper's either, but still ask me to make this dish every few months. She eats the stuffing and leaves the pepper. I dice up the tops and some onion in the meat mixture and use diced tomatoes instead of soup.
> 
> I made a batch for the Pot Luck at our RV park last year, but accidentally grabbed Mexican diced tomatoes instead of regular. Definitely kicked them up a notch, and I brought home an empty container.



Pete thanks 1 of my kids loves the insides but leaves the pepper LOL I usually put some hot sauce on mine.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 22, 2018)

Very Nice Richie!
*Like!*

How'd I miss this?
Stuffed peppers, stuffed cabbage leaves and I have a long history together.
So I can say without any hesitancy, "Those peppers look delicious!
Bell's, Pablanos, Hatch (Green aka Anaheim), Cubanelles and others, they all make great stuffed chiles.


----------



## tropics (Mar 23, 2018)

Chile Thank You I have used most of the Peppers. Hatch I never seen here Cabbage is a regular with us.I did Brussel Sprout Leaves even they are tasty.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Stuart Slater (Mar 24, 2018)

The recipe looks tasty. I have copied it down and am going to try it. I was in search of such recipes as I am having a small weekend party. I have already decided to make coco rocks from guide minceur after finding about it from this site. I will also order pizza and pasta with tomato cream sauce to serve my guests. I just hope that my guest loves the dishes and we have a great party.


----------



## tropics (Mar 24, 2018)

Stuart Slater said:


> The recipe looks tasty. I have copied it down and am going to try it. I was in search of such recipes as I am having a small weekend party. I have already decided to make coco rocks from guide minceur after finding about it from this site. I will also order pizza and pasta with tomato cream sauce to serve my guests. I just hope that my guest loves the dishes and we have a great party.


Stuart Thank You it is a tasty meal,I hope you and your guest enjoy it
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 24, 2018)

Richie, awesome looking peppers my friend ! like


----------



## tropics (Mar 24, 2018)

CM Thanks Bud These are a regular at my house.Kids didn't eat the peppers when they were young.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

